# Looking for a true fall scent...



## sarahjane (Sep 13, 2007)

I am searching for something that smells like leaves and soil and forest.  I have bought several FO's that claim to smell like this but they always let me down.  Does anyone out there have a suggestion of where on earth I can buy this?  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 13, 2007)

No, but moonlight path always makes me think of the leaves & soil & such.


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you so much, I will try it!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

How about Fall Festival or <something> Lodge?

Irena


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks for your suggestions!  I have been buying from Wellington Fragrance Co.  Where do you purchase yours?


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

Autumn Lodge - Wholesale Supplies Plus
Fall Foliage - kwspecialties.on.ca/ (They are in Canada)
Autumn Leaves - Solas Candle & Beth
Autumn Leaves - Bittercreek

Irena


----------



## sarahjane (Sep 14, 2007)

You're a doll!  Thank you so much!  Yeah!


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

sarahjane said:
			
		

> You're a doll!  Thank you so much!  Yeah!



You're welcome!
Autumn Lodge has nuances of of a lit fireplace and notes of wood.

Irena


----------

